# race-face eloxalfarben



## acid-driver (4. Oktober 2009)

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es irgendwelche vergleichsmöglichkeiten für das rot von race-face gibt. 

ich habe derzeit kcnc, jägermotorsport und das nicolai-rot als vergleich.

speziell interessiert mich der lenker.
kann mir jemand sagen, ob das rot zu einem der oben genannten rottöne passt?


----------

